# The beginning of the end?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had a springer spaniel for around 9 years and today while chukar hunting after seeing some chukars jump out of a ditch I went over to where they had been and my old dog that used to go nuts (especially&specifically over chukars and pheasants) when he caught the smell of a group of birds acted as if he had no idea and could not smell they had been there. From the looks of the birds they were young, so do younger birds just not carry a lot of scent or could this be the beginning of my dogs old age and time to retire?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say that one incident necessarily means anything. Try putting him on birds a few times and see what happens. He'll let you know with his body language when it's time to retire. He's probably getting to that age where he won't be able to hunt for as long or under as difficult conditions as he once did.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That means absolutely nothing to me. WAY too many variables.

Saturday my setter was working down a fence line in some pretty thick cover and ran right slap through a 25 bird covey of huns. :shock: Just kept going, acted like she'd never smelled a bird in her life. We rode up on the horses after she'd moved on and up they came right in our faces. I think I'm going to send her to the doggie retirement home! She's shot! And only 3 years old! :roll:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've had a springer spaniel for around 9 years and today while chukar hunting after seeing some chukars jump out of a ditch I went over to where they had been and my old dog that used to go nuts (especially&specifically over chukars and pheasants) when he caught the smell of a group of birds acted as if he had no idea and could not smell they had been there. From the looks of the birds they were young, so do younger birds just not carry a lot of scent or could this be the beginning of my dogs old age and time to retire?


Should have got a Chessie!!!! :lol:


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

It was warm..poor scenting conditions. When it cools down, he'll be super dog again!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely too soon to worry. He may have had something else on his mind, and not been actually paying attention to the birds. 
My stupid lab KNOWS that ducks fall further than 50 feet, far more often than they don't, but he simply will NOT look for them further than 50 feet away the first few trips out at the start of the season, and he is only 6 this year.
One of the last trips out last year, he went over 400 yards after a cripple, and opening weekend, I had to practically drag him out beyond the 50 foot radius to get him to retrieve a bird that landed on the edge of our decoys. And again several times while jump shooting when the bird landed further than 50 feet away. So NO I don't think your dog has any serious issues at this point.
I think Springers are one of the longer lived breeds (hunting seasons wise) so 9 should not be the end. At a guess I would say he has several more seasons in him, though they may move at a slower pace from this point forward. But then again, maybe not.
Give him a chance.

I am almost POSITIVE that every dog will have an off day from time to time. I keep telling myself that so I don't get so mad at MY dog. :roll:


----------

